# Opinions Wanted



## WHODAT (Feb 18, 2010)

My buddy blessed me with a few clones about 2wks. ago. Today he stopped by to see if they were still alive. He said that I was doing a fine job and the only thing he would change would be "to lift the lights a little higher". My plants show no sign of stress from heat or light, (the light 400MH is close about 6" from the top of plants and my temp. at the top of the canopy is 79F) so I'm confused on why would I lift up the lights. He said that if I lift up the lights my plants would reach for the lights (I thought this was called "stretching"). All most all of the knowledge I have of growing (which is very little) I've learned on this Forum. And from everything that I have learned it tells me that he doesnt know what he's talking about. Do anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## Raz & Nicky (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm new to the forum, but from the little i've learnt the aim is to get your plants in the "sweet spot" where they are getting an optimum temp combined with most amount of light for your buck...Obviously the height of the  plant canopy, relates to the height of the light..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

6" is really close, but if its not stressed and the canopy temp is 79, let er ride


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 18, 2010)

WHODAT said:
			
		

> My buddy blessed me with a few clones about 2wks. ago. Today he stopped by to see if they were still alive. He said that I was doing a fine job and the only thing he would change would be "to lift the lights a little higher". My plants show no sign of stress from heat or light, (the light 400MH is close about 6" from the top of plants and my temp. at the top of the canopy is 79F) so I'm confused on why would I lift up the lights. He said that if I lift up the lights my plants would reach for the lights (I thought this was called "stretching"). All most all of the knowledge I have of growing (which is very little) I've learned on this Forum. And from everything that I have learned it tells me that he doesnt know what he's talking about. Do anyone agree or disagree?


 

No your right..closer the better. they will do plenty stretch in flower. and stick to this forum. very helpful people here that wont miss guide you. read read read..oh and thanks your buddy for the clones. it wont be long befor he is asking you for some in return. Happy Growing

be good...if ya cant be good, then be good at it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 18, 2010)

I just read something the other day, but I can't remember where that keeping aircooled reflectors so close was not a good idea.  Something about just becuase you can set an a/c hood 8" above the canopy, that we shouldn't, that optimum distance was like 12 to 18" from the plant still.  I'm thinking it was something Subcool wrote...but don't quote me on that.  I know it was someone who is knowledgeable, because if it hadn't been I probably would have debated it with them....hmmm I wish I could remember more details!

I keep mine about 8-10" away...but whoever wrote that made me question what I'm doing.  Although my way has worked in the past.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

As long as your plants are not showing heat stress you should be fine.


----------



## Dahova (Feb 18, 2010)

the problem is the light intencety you can "bleach" the leaves but if they seam to like it leave it. my six hundreds stay bout 12inches away


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a chart Fruity posted that Caligrower did.  Not endorsing, just remembered seeing it.  I run about 8" off my 600's as well.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=119317&d=1245698238


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 18, 2010)

Yo Ho WHODAT,

   Saweeet that you got a cool bro like that. I guess I watch those that I have shared with to see how well they do. You can't help it. Your friend seems to be doing well by you.

  So many voices here are very correct in advising you about the lighting. You want to use the light to it's fullest advantage, and waste non of it. 

 The ideal temps would be 76*-78* lights on, and 68*-72* lights off for Indicas, and Indica and Sativa blends. 

The lights can be so strong that you can literally bleach out the leaves, or one might prefer to say that you just scorched the pudding outta your baby so bad that she likely will not recover. I keep my temp probes at three locations, At the tip top of my plant, half way down to the top of the container, and the floor temp. Gotta keep them roots happy too.

 It all comes down to you being careful, and a big thanks goes out to all those who want to see you do well.
 Please allow us the opportunity to follow along, and a few pics would go along ways in helping us to help you.

Good Luck and good growing friend.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanx, everyone for your time to read this thread. And an extra thanx for your input.


----------



## AcesUp (Feb 23, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I just read something the other day, but I can't remember where that keeping aircooled reflectors so close was not a good idea. Something about just becuase you can set an a/c hood 8" above the canopy, that we shouldn't, that optimum distance was like 12 to 18" from the plant still. I'm thinking it was something Subcool wrote...but don't quote me on that. I know it was someone who is knowledgeable, because if it hadn't been I probably would have debated it with them....hmmm I wish I could remember more details!
> 
> I keep mine about 8-10" away...but whoever wrote that made me question what I'm doing. Although my way has worked in the past.


 

You are correct. It was subcool. He said that with the light too close the plants will fox tail.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 23, 2010)

i personally use the back of the hand method but i use my inner forearm as a temperature guide. i prefer the inner forearm cuz it is way more sensitive than the back of my hand from outside work for most of my life. i will put my forearm under the light at the top of the canopy and leave it there for a minute or so. if my arm is getting hot, so are the tops of the plants and i adjust the light accordingly. i also keep plenty of air moving between the light and the canopy with strong fans which keeps the temp. down a bit so the light can go down a bit . good luck with your grow.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 23, 2010)

Aha. Interesting. Sunlight is supposed to be about 10K L/ft2. I've sometimes wondered what the limit is. I'm running about 12K L/ft2 on my young plants at the moment and they seem OK with it. More than OK actually!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 23, 2010)

closer the better as long as the plants are ok with it..
i think, IME, the bleaching occurs mainly in young plants and seedlings..
and like they say, A picture is worth a thousand words...
:watchplant:


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> i personally use the back of the hand method but i use my inner forearm as a temperature guide. i prefer the inner forearm cuz it is way more sensitive than the back of my hand from outside work for most of my life. i will put my forearm under the light at the top of the canopy and leave it there for a minute or so. if my arm is getting hot, so are the tops of the plants and i adjust the light accordingly. i also keep plenty of air moving between the light and the canopy with strong fans which keeps the temp. down a bit so the light can go down a bit . good luck with your grow.


 

its ok if your arm gets hot, just not burn, 

probably just the wording but i thought i would chime in


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2010)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> You are correct. It was subcool. He said that with the light too close the plants will fox tail.



I have never found this to be the case.  I keep my light as close as I can get it without burning the leaves and/or buds.  I occasionally get a little light bleach.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 25, 2010)

whats foxtail?


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 25, 2010)

burnin123 said:
			
		

> whats foxtail?[/quote Is there anyone online who knows what "fox tail" looks like?


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 25, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me what is "foxtail"? I have looked all over the net and through stickies and searches on MP and have found nothing.


----------



## mbeezy (Feb 25, 2010)

I keep my 1000w lights anywhere from 24-30in from the canopy (depending on the strain) with great results but i do have a 10in vortex blower cooling my 3 1000w 6in aircooled hoods. A foxtail is when your calyxs on cola deform an shoot up "smaller buds" on your cola that look like "little fingers" on your tops which look like a foxtail. Cant really describe in words any better then that. Hope i was of some assistance. Have fun and be safe. -BEEZY-


----------



## dragracer (Feb 25, 2010)

I am no rocket scientist, but common sense suggestts maybe a slightly pointed and curled leaf tip resembling a " foxtail"...Just guessing


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 25, 2010)

mbeezy said:
			
		

> I keep my 1000w lights anywhere from 24-30in from the canopy (depending on the strain) with great results but i do have a 10in vortex blower cooling my 3 1000w 6in aircooled hoods. A foxtail is when your calyxs on cola deform an shoot up "smaller buds" on your cola that look like "little fingers" on your tops which look like a foxtail. Cant really describe in words any better then that. Hope i was of some assistance. Have fun and be safe. -BEEZY-


Just got here and already contributing Thanx?


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 25, 2010)

dragracer said:
			
		

> I am no rocket scientist, but common sense suggestts maybe a slightly pointed and curled leaf tip resembling a " foxtail"...Just guessing [/quote *1ST TIME GROWERS HAVE NO COMMON SENSE WHEN IT COMES TO GROWING.  ASK ?'S DONT ASSUME AND MAKE A COMMON MISTAKE*


----------



## dragracer (Feb 26, 2010)

Pardon me, but I thought the thread title was " opinions wanted" ? Well that is what that and every other response  on this thread was. So chill out , and don't relate first time growing to common sense, they are in no way related......


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

The only foxtail I'm familiar with when talking about buds, is that alot of sativa buds are considered foxtailed becuase of the way they grow to a point and sort of have a curve at the end.

I don't know if this is what the person who originally used the adjective meant by it...but this is the only way I have seen it used when describing bud.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey whodat...there's no reason for that.

.


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 26, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey whodat...there's no reason for that.
> 
> .


LF, I was speaking of my self when I made that comment. I'm a 1st time grower who may ask questions. I rather ask a question rather than to assume.


----------



## Irish (Feb 26, 2010)

can't believe no one wants to see pics?

when you post up a question concerning your plants, it's always a good thing to show some visuals. lol. this way, more people can wrap thier mind around it.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 26, 2010)

Wouldn't "foxtail" be when the tip of the cola bleaches out, you know, kinda like a, uh, foxtail.  I run liights so close I get this at times.  I've even posted a few pics of this in my uber-nuber days.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

WHODAT said:
			
		

> LF, I was speaking of my self when I made that comment. I'm a 1st time grower who may ask questions. I rather ask a question rather than to assume.


 
you had dragracer qouted, and then a comment about makeing rooky comments...it sure looked like you were jumping on him...but whatever you say...lol...dragracer can defend himself...It just looked like you were telling him to shut-up...

and to me all oppinions are welcome.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 12, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> you had dragracer qouted, and then a comment about makeing rooky comments...it sure looked like you were jumping on him...but whatever you say...lol...dragracer can defend himself...It just looked like you were telling him to shut-up...
> 
> and to me all oppinions are welcome.


 


I dont want this thread to go south.  But I didnt read into it more then a new fella stateing he was new.  IMO...it was dragracer that jumped the gun.  lets all pass this around :48:


----------



## mojavemama (May 24, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to add a picture of a foxtail so those searching can see what they look like. They are also called "dreadlocks."


----------

